# Candida in 17 month old - diet change?



## 4loves (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, we just got back from our first naturopath appt and the doctor thinks my 17 month old has candida. He goes #2 6+ times a day, always mushy, sometimes gritty and is overall has a very uncomfortable tummy, leading to him waking up frequently at night. He also has only put on 1lb since his 9month checkup (22lbs at 9mos, 21lbs at 12mos, 23lbs at 15mos) although I have a very laid back family practitioner who was not worried at his last checkup.

Anywho, the dr today said to continue eating our regular diet - breakfast is oatmeal with butter and applesauce, whole milk kefir, lunch is usually 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, fruit and yogurt for snack with multigrain crackers thrown in sometime and for dinner whatever we are eating (chicken, turkey, 1-2 veggies, healthy carb). I sometimes get him to eat another bowl of rice cereal or oats before bed as I am desperate for him to sleep. Breastfed about 3-5 times in 24 hours.

She also said to make sure I am consistent with his probiotics, give him enzyme supplement to help absorb food, and a fig gemma remedy to help probiotic survive in his gut...

I just feel like there is more I should be doing - should I be changing his diet along with the supplements? Eliminate sugar/fructose or dairy????? So confused.. Thanks!


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Yikes! That doesn't sound right! Poor lil munchkin... I would try eliminating gluten and or dairy, sounds like a pretty classic case to me of intolerances to one or both of those. If it is candida cutting the gluten out will help-see this list for the whole enchilada of things to avoid. http://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoavoid.htm It might be overwhelming so just do an elimination of one thing at a time...much less crazy making for you plus if he has specific intolerances you'll know which symptoms go with which foods. If nothing changes add that food back in and eliminate something else. There's lots of info online about elimination diets.

Good luck mama!!


----------

